# Cast netting from a kayak



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried cast netting for prawns from their kayak? I've often seen docco's of islanders doing this from a seated position but I can't get the net to open fully ( read completely stuff up ). Any hints or tips ?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think you would be sitting too low to the water for throwing a cast net. It wouldn't have time to open up properly. When standing up it has that 1.5 metres to fall and get a good spread on it. Maybe try to throw it up in the air a bit to give it time to spread and see how you go. Although changing your casting action might stuff up something else, I also think it would be a big strain on your back.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure if this will help as its not from a Kayak :

http://www.ausfish.com.au/castnet/

Might help though, you never know mate!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> I think you would be sitting too low to the water for throwing a cast net.
> 
> I also think it would be a big strain on your back.


Agree with Wayne on this and would be difficult to empty a net also


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

